# She's Home!!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Almost 10 years to the day, we've traded in the 2000 BRG Miata w/ 103k miles on a new 2008 MX5 (which will likely never even see 50k). The 2009s aren't yet available (???) and they won't come in this dark gray, anyway. _THIS_ is the car I've been waiting 7 years for!!! I saw it in this color in Scotland 7 years ago and simply fell in love, but my mileage was still low enough that it just didn't make sense to trade yet and, besides, it took awhile for the color to make it to the States (still can't get the Right Hand Drive, tho'







). Then we got the 1st Outback and then there were other priorities - blah - blah - blah .... but - _last year_ - we said that 2009 would be the year for the new Miata. Guess our timing was SPOT ON, too, as we actually paid less for this one than we did for the 2000 and got LOTS more car! It also seems this was the *last* of this color available in the country as our dealer had to have it shipped in from CA. Of course, we owned the 2000 outright .... and now we have another car payment







.... but I keep my cars for a long time and this one may well be my last car. (Kath changes out cars every few years but .... then .... that's another thread







)

So...she came home last night and had a quiet night in her new garage. LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like fun!
Be carefull with the bra on that though. My Father-in-law had one on a Volvo and when he removed it after a few years the color under was much nicer then the rest of the car, but it had a few scratch marks from dirt getting between the bra and the car and scratching the paint.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Sweet !!







and it's my dream to own a Miata some day. If you need a place to store it when camping, I have space in my garage
















Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jasonrebecca said:


> Looks like fun!
> Be carefull with the bra on that though. My Father-in-law had one on a Volvo and when he removed it after a few years the color under was much nicer then the rest of the car, but it had a few scratch marks from dirt getting between the bra and the car and scratching the paint.


Yeah, I've heard ... and heed .... such warnings. Thanks. I had a hood bra on the other one for most of it's life. I took it off frequently, washed it down real well (car & cover), and waxed the entire car. Never had a problem with fading or scratches and - in fact - the condition of the 10y/o nose was one of the things the dealer praised at trade-in. I love the look of the cars _WITHOUT_ the cover but, with such a low profile, they just get beat up without them.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

OooOOooOoHHHHH!! Wolfie's got a new Toy!! Can I come over and play too!??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> OooOOooOoHHHHH!! Wolfie's got a new Toy!! Can I come over and play too!??


As long as you drool CLEAR of the car









Come on over . . . ya' gotta see Kathy's new toy, too ....)


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Those Miatas offer about as much fun per pound and per dollar you can buy these days. This car restarted Americas love of the convertible 2 seater.. I have driven a few nice new ones like that, and others that were so modified for autocross events it was hard to tell they were Miatas still.. every one was a blast.

I sold an automatic Nissan 350Z roadster recently and bought it because it was more fun to drive... glad to see I am not alone out there with getting sick of manuals...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, I LOVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEE the manual and, somehow, it has always just seemed wrong to drive this baby in automatic .... but sometimes life has different plans for us. As things are, there are just some times when I, physically, can't drive the standard. For whatever reason they decided to do it, Mazda put the dual transmission onto all automatics - 2 years ago, maybe. You can still get a dedicated manual ... but NOT a dedicated automatic. Now - when I can drive - I can take it out in whichever mode best suits the moment (or switch over mid-journey). For my needs - it's the PERFECT design!!!! I even get to play with paddle-shifters if I want









Just looked at the photo again and realized that you can't tell here that the car has a dual transmission - it's both automatic and manual - and there's no manual clutch!!!







My left leg feels so unloved (!!!) It's definitely gonna take some time to get used to "shifting" without "clutching" first. There's also no "shift pattern". When driving in Manual . . . you just bump the shift forward or back to shift gears up or down (or use the paddle shifters on the steering wheel). It's really cool - - - but sooooooooo different!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hope you enjoy your new ride!! It sure is beautiful, and I know she'll be well taken care of.
Darlene


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice ride.

Now about that "training" its easy take that lonely left leg and help it mash the pedal down.









Next thing can you make it fit in the Outback?

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Nice ride.
> 
> Now about that "training" its easy* take that lonely left leg and help it mash the pedal down*.
> 
> ...


The RIGHT leg is ...um...quite capable of handling the job on it's own...or so says the local constabulary, anyway









There IS NO pedal for the lonely LEFT leg ....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sweet lookin' ride Wolfie, you're gonna love it!














I'll be getting my Miata out for some fun soon, as soon as the weatherman quits using the "s" word around here.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OooOOooOoHHHHH!! Wolfie's got a new Toy!! Can I come over and play too!??


As long as you drool CLEAR of the car









Come on over . . . ya' gotta see Kathy's new toy, too ....)
[/quote]

What! She didn't trade her Hybrid in did she?!!


----------



## blackhills6 (Mar 2, 2009)

WOW!!! Beautiful car! Congratulations!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats Wolfie!! Nice Car!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> What! She didn't trade her Hybrid in did she?!!


Guess you'll just have to come see for yourself


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeet!! Best of Luck in your new sporty ride!!







I love it.
I would like to get another little sports car....I'm sooooo ready. Haven't had one since I was pregnant with John Luke. I gave it up for the SUV & had one ever since. I would like your's but white with a back top. It is a manual trans right? I also gave up the stick b/c Johnny was getting car sick. 
Alright so basically I'm a tad jealous.







But is a good way of course.









It is beautiful!! I know you will thoroughly enjoy your new toy.









Tami


----------

